# [RISOLTO] Inkscape - Emergency save activated!

## zoto

Qualche giorno fa ho aggiornato dbus. Ho avuto qualche problema con alcuni programmi (dbus-glib, cups, gnome-vfs), ma ora sembra si sia risolto tutto, anche se inkscape non funziona più (e non sono sicuro sia collegato a dbus).

```

*** glibc detected *** inkscape: double free or corruption (out): 0x085447b8 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb6dccf62]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_free+0x87)[0xb6dce5d7]

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6(_ZdlPv+0x21)[0xb6f72091]

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/libstdc++.so.6(_ZNSs4_Rep10_M_destroyERKSaIcE+0x1d)[0xb6f4ddad]

inkscape[0x82dd805]

inkscape[0x82db997]

inkscape[0x82e2c5f]

inkscape[0x82ddc30]

inkscape[0x82dc37d]

inkscape[0x82dde80]

inkscape[0x806ed61]

inkscape[0x81377c5]

inkscape[0x806f19f]

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc)[0xb6d7f83c]

inkscape(_ZN3Gtk10CellLayoutD1Ev+0xb1)[0x806e811]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-084b6000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 752085     /usr/bin/inkscape

084b6000-084e3000 rw-p 0046d000 03:04 752085     /usr/bin/inkscape

084e3000-085f5000 rw-p 084e3000 00:00 0          [heap]

b6a00000-b6a21000 rw-p b6a00000 00:00 0 

b6a21000-b6b00000 ---p b6a21000 00:00 0 

b6b61000-b6b6a000 r--p 00000000 03:04 420326     /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo

b6b6a000-b6b6c000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 298554     /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-15.so

b6b6c000-b6b6e000 rw-p 00001000 03:04 298554     /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-15.so

b6b6e000-b6b96000 r--p 00000000 03:04 342745     /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/inkscape.mo

b6b96000-b6b97000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 298548     /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b6b97000-b6b99000 rw-p 00001000 03:04 298548     /usr/lib/gconv/ISO8859-1.so

b6b99000-b6bb5000 r--p 00000000 03:04 834023     /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20-properties.mo

b6bb5000-b6bbd000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 124270     /lib/libnss_files-2.5.so

b6bbd000-b6bbf000 rw-p 00007000 03:04 124270     /lib/libnss_files-2.5.so

b6bbf000-b6bc7000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 124329     /lib/libnss_nis-2.5.so

b6bc7000-b6bc9000 rw-p 00007000 03:04 124329     /lib/libnss_nis-2.5.so

b6bc9000-b6bcf000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 124330     /lib/libnss_compat-2.5.so

b6bcf000-b6bd1000 rw-p 00005000 03:04 124330     /lib/libnss_compat-2.5.so

b6bd9000-b6bdd000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 834081     /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

b6bdd000-b6bde000 rw-p 00003000 03:04 834081     /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so

b6bdf000-b6be6000 r--s 00000000 03:04 652887     /usr/lib/gconv/gconv-modules.cache

b6be6000-b6bf6000 r--p 00000000 03:04 833985     /usr/share/locale/it/LC_MESSAGES/gtk20.mo

b6bf6000-b6c29000 r--p 00000000 03:04 844005     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT@euro/LC_CTYPE

b6c29000-b6c2a000 r--p 00000000 03:04 154682     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT@euro/LC_NUMERIC

b6c2a000-b6c2b000 r--p 00000000 03:04 154806     /usr/lib/locale/it_IT@euro/LC_TIME

b6c2b000-b6c2e000 rw-p b6c2b000 00:00 0 

b6c2e000-b6c32000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 457228     /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6c32000-b6c33000 rw-p 00003000 03:04 457228     /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b6c33000-b6c34000 rw-p b6c33000 00:00 0 

b6c34000-b6c36000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 458092     /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6c36000-b6c37000 rw-p 00001000 03:04 458092     /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b6c37000-b6c6a000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 431292     /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0

b6c6a000-b6c6b000 rw-p 00033000 03:04 431292     /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3.2.0

b6c6b000-b6c86000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 431431     /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.0.0

b6c86000-b6c87000 rw-p 0001a000 03:04 431431     /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so.2.0.0

b6c87000-b6c8b000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 427510     /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b6c8b000-b6c8c000 rw-p 00003000 03:04 427510     /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b6c8c000-b6c8d000 rw-p b6c8c000 00:00 0 

b6c8d000-b6c96000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 431011     /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6c96000-b6c97000 rw-p 00008000 03:04 431011     /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b6c97000-b6c9a000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 431030     /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0.0

b6c9a000-b6c9b000 rw-p 00002000 03:04 431030     /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.0.0

b6c9b000-b6ca2000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 431154     /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b6ca2000-b6ca3000 rw-p 00006000 03:04 431154     /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b6ca3000-b6cb1000 r-xp 00000000 03:04 429363     /usr/lib/libXe

Emergency save activated!

Emergency save completed. Inkscape will close now.

If you can reproduce this crash, please file a bug at www.inkscape.org

with a detailed description of the steps leading to the crash, so we can fix it.

```

L'errore è divertente, però prima di scrivere a https://bugs.gentoo.org volevo sapere se qualcuno ha avuto lo stesso problema.Last edited by zoto on Mon Feb 19, 2007 3:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

e hai già provato a ricompilarlo?

----------

## randomaze

Domanda: Hai provato a riemergerlo?

In generale sembrerebbe che un puntatore va a ramengo. Se é sistematico e vuoi divertirti puoi lanciarlo con gdb, altrimenti segnala il bug (se non risulta già segnalato).

----------

## Peach

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> altrimenti segnala il bug (se non risulta già segnalato).

 

quoto, aggiungo pure che sarebbe bene anche vedere bugzilla di inkscape.

----------

## zoto

Sì, l'ho già compilato. Ovviamente dopo aver aggiornato dbus sì, ma come dicevo non sono sicuro che siano collegati i due eventi.

----------

## zoto

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   altrimenti segnala il bug (se non risulta già segnalato). 
> 
> quoto, aggiungo pure che sarebbe bene anche vedere bugzilla di inkscape.

 

Ok, ora riprovo avendo ricompilato qualche libreria. Altrimenti segnalo il bug. Del resto ho scritto qui prima apposta per vedere se era un problema comune o solo mio.

----------

## Peach

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Sì, l'ho già compilato. Ovviamente dopo aver aggiornato dbus sì, ma come dicevo non sono sicuro che siano collegati i due eventi.

 

che versione di inkscape, scusa?

----------

## Onip

posto solo per segnalare che sono in portage (anche se ~) le nuove versioni 0.44.x e la nuovissima 0.45. Qust'ultima l'ho emersa stanotte senza problemi e più tardi provo se (e come) va.

----------

## zoto

 *Peach wrote:*   

> che versione di inkscape, scusa?

 

La 0.43 con queste flag: -bonobo -debug -doc -effects -gnome inkjar mmx -perl -plugin python spell.

Quindi stabile.

----------

## zoto

Dopo aver ricompilato, l'errore permane.

----------

## Peach

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Dopo aver ricompilato, l'errore permane.

 

aggiorna all'ultima versione ~

avevo problemi anche io con la versione prima, anche se non avendolo mai lanciato in console non ho mai notato in un crash un output come il tuo

con la 0.44 nessun problema

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> aggiorna all'ultima versione ~

 

In ogni caso segnala il bug sulla "normale"  :Wink: 

----------

## zoto

mandato il bug.

----------

## zoto

Niente da fare. Anche con la versione 0.44.1 rimane il solito errore.

A questo punto sono sicuro si tratti di un problema di una qualche libreria... ma quale?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162237

EDIT: sto appliucando ora quella patch ti faro sapere se funziona

----------

## zoto

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=162237
> 
> EDIT: sto appliucando ora quella patch ti faro sapere se funziona

 

Grazie. Aspetto notizie.

Inoltre il bug che ho riportato è qui: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165733 (mi ero dimenticato di segnalarlo)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Direi peggio

```
$ inkscape 

Segmentation fault
```

----------

## zoto

ok... ma anche tu hai lo stesso problema?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zoto wrote:*   

> ok... ma anche tu hai lo stesso problema?

 

Si versione 0.43 mi da lo stesso identico problema

----------

## zoto

Dato che nessuno sembra avere idee, proviamo a capire qualcosa inter nos.

Anche tu hai aggiornato dbus alla versione 1.0.2 e di seguito il resto delle librerie richieste e collegate?

Non ho ancora capito se sia una coincidenza l'errore di inkscape oppure sia collegato con questo aggiornamento.

----------

## Peach

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Dato che nessuno sembra avere idee, proviamo a capire qualcosa inter nos.
> 
> Anche tu hai aggiornato dbus alla versione 1.0.2 e di seguito il resto delle librerie richieste e collegate?
> 
> Non ho ancora capito se sia una coincidenza l'errore di inkscape oppure sia collegato con questo aggiornamento.

 

potresti provare a ricompilare inkscape con "-g" tra le CFLAGS questo dovrebbe darti modo di debuggare (su gnome.bugzilla c'è un howto molto pratico a tal proposito al fine di aiutare gli sviluppatori a capire cosa c'è che non va). Indi proverei a postare il bug su bugzilla di inkscape (se nn l'hai già fatto)

----------

## randomaze

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Anche tu hai aggiornato dbus alla versione 1.0.2 e di seguito il resto delle librerie richieste e collegate?
> 
> Non ho ancora capito se sia una coincidenza l'errore di inkscape oppure sia collegato con questo aggiornamento.

 

Io non ho capito se il problema si verifica avviando inkscape o altro.

Se può aiutarvi ho appena avviato inkscape, pigiato qualche bottone (il dialog nel bug linkato da fedeliallalinea) e poi salvato senza problemi. Se volete faccio qualche prova più "intensiva".

In estratto di genlop:

```
Sun Sep 10 15:03:05 2006 >>> media-gfx/inkscape-0.43

Sun Jan 21 19:16:51 2007 >>> sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2
```

Le mie USE:

```
emerge -pv inkscape dbus

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.43  USE="mmx perl python spell -bonobo -debug -doc -effects -gnome -inkjar -plugin" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.0.2  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

fedeliallalinea, se hai lo stesso problema di zoto prova a usare gdb per postare il backtrace di gdb...

----------

## zoto

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io non ho capito se il problema si verifica avviando inkscape o altro.
> 
> 

 

Sì, il problema si presenta avviando inkscape. Tuttavia, a quanto pare, sempra sia un problema comune.

Su SourceForge Bug Tracker di Inkscape ce ne sono a decine di messaggi (anche molto datati) simili ai nostri.

Sulle faq di Inkscape ho inoltre trovato un'informazione interessante.

Ora vedo se riesco a risolvere il problema ricompilando le librerie che le faq propongono (libstdc++, libsigc++, libglibmm and libgtkmm).

----------

## zoto

Effettivamente sono passato qualche tempo fa a gcc 4.1.1

Ora ho ricompilato due librerie (libstdc++, libsigc++), ma inkscape continua a non funzionare correttamente (stesso errore all'avvio).

Ho pensato di ricompilare anche inkscape ed ecco un errore nella compilazione che prima non avevo:

```

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libstdc++.so.5, needed by /usr/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so, may conflict with libstdc++.so.6

/usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so: undefined reference to `sigc::internal::signal_impl::erase(std::_List_iterator<sigc::slot_base, sigc::slot_base&, sigc::slot_base*>)'

/usr/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so: undefined reference to `sigc::internal::signal_impl::insert(std::_List_iterator<sigc::slot_base, sigc::slot_base&, sigc::slot_base*>, sigc::slot_base const&)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [inkscape] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.44.1/work/inkscape-0.44.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/inkscape-0.44.1/work/inkscape-0.44.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/inkscape-0.44.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 1715:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Qualche passo avanti?

Ad ogni modo, libglibmm e libgtkmm non sono riuscito a trovarle e quindi non le ho ancora ricompilate...

----------

## Peach

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Ad ogni modo, libglibmm e libgtkmm non sono riuscito a trovarle e quindi non le ho ancora ricompilate...

 

cerca "glibmm" e "gtkmm"

sotto gentoo si chiamano così

----------

## zoto

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cerca "glibmm" e "gtkmm"
> 
> sotto gentoo si chiamano così

 

Grandioso. Ricompilando glibmm Inkscape parte (peach, grazie!!!). Ora dovrei provare anche a ricompilare inkscape.

Rimane un errore che non compromette (per ora) l'utilizzo del programma...

```
(inkscape:18553): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_style_detach: assertion `style->attach_count > 0' failed
```

metto il tag [risolto]? fedeliallalinea, tu come sei messo?

----------

## zoto

Ho usato un pochino inkscape e non mi sembra ci siano particolari problemi. Aspetto sempre notizie da fedeliallalinea.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Ho usato un pochino inkscape e non mi sembra ci siano particolari problemi. Aspetto sempre notizie da fedeliallalinea.

 

notizie che manco riesco a compilare glibmm :/ vedo ora cosa non va (sperando che non sia l'hw)

EDIT: ora funziona tutto ho lanciato un

```
# emerge --oneshot libsigc++ glibmm inkscape
```

----------

